# What fish can eat mealworms?



## stuart87

Ive been thinking of getting a small tropical fish tank, and I have loads of mealworms that I have bred. my lizards don't eat them too often so thought why not see if I can get fish that can be fed on them too. I happened to see a vid on youtube of someone feeding mealworms to there fish.

I have had a tropical fish tank before so I know a little, or though any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Cragterharris

I'm not sure about meal worms, they may be a bit big, but they love blood worms


----------



## stuart87

Ah Yh.. I used to feed my fish the frozen blood worms.. but the vid I see was definatly mealworms... Dosnt matter too much if they can't eat mealworms. Just would be handy to get rid of some of my mealworms, they breed so fast lol


----------



## JasonR

It totally depends on what fish you get, I have fed it to koi and goldfish before,
If they have big enough mouths then they'll probably eat it


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes can eat rabbits.


----------



## DragonFish66

I bet the larger cichlids like oscars would eat them no problem but i would'nt just feed mealworms to them


----------



## stuart87

Ok... Cheers I'd like to have something different too like a crab or shrimps ect, but can fish be kept with them? Any advice on this would be great.
Cheers


----------



## DragonFish66

stuart87 said:


> Ok... Cheers I'd like to have something different too like a crab or shrimps ect, but can fish be kept with them? Any advice on this would be great.
> Cheers


I would say things like certain tetras or endlers would be alright :2thumb:


----------



## JasonR

AshMashMash said:


> Snakes can eat rabbits.


True but snakes are just freaky creatures


----------

